# Looking for Hunting Lease for 2011, ASAP



## turkeytalk333 (Apr 25, 2011)

We are a family oriented, responsible group of men looking to lease 200-700 acres for the upcoming deer season.  We are looking for property anywhere from Columbus over to Augusta and around I-20.  Please PM me with info. Thanks!


----------



## wsstew (Apr 29, 2011)

1000 acre greene co hunting club needs members $800.00 yearly dues, please call scot @770-378-7805


----------



## floydbradley (Apr 30, 2011)

*hunting club*

have 1500 ac in wheeler co. Alamo ga,dues 1000.00--1250.00 per hunter need 6 more for 10 members total


----------



## Buck Hunter (May 3, 2011)

Warren Co. hunt club needs two more members for our 478 acre lease. We have a good mixture of hardwoods and pines and also a swamp on part of the property. 2 power lines. good areas for food plots. Spouse and children under 18 are included. The property is less than a mile from the ogeechee river. $650 per year. call Wayne @ 770-315-6895


----------



## deercaller7 (May 4, 2011)

Talbot county club needs 8 members for 1000 acre lease.  $550 per member.  20 minutes from Columbus.  Interested? call Karl 678-799-0248


----------



## timber ghost (May 6, 2011)

Richmond County (S. Augusta) club has openings.

hunting/fishing/yr round access .

$850.yr  (see our notice in the looking for members section) under "Richmond County Gun Club"


----------



## servicetech88 (Jun 1, 2011)

We have a 500 acre club 2 miles from Talbotton, Ga that has 4-5 openings. If we get the slots filled, the dues will be $400. Please call David for more details 1-678-925-9303 or call Chance 1-706-617-4272 if no answer from David.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Jun 28, 2011)

Check our club out at www.buckridgehuntclub.com 

we are located in Burke County GA near Waynesboro.  We are a quality deer managment hunting club.  Last season alone, we harvested 5 good bucks ranging 129, 131, and 133 inches all three 10 points and two 8 points that scored 109 and 108.

Our dues are $750.00  Call me or email me if you are interested:


706-564-7142
buckridgehuntclub@gmail.com

Regards,

Ernest
Club President

PS:  I hope to have the website updated with last years harvest records.  you can get a preview on hightechredneck.com


----------



## WAG1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tired of planted pine hunting? Here is 4oo acres in Dooly County, plenty of deer, turkey, dove and hogs. Rolling land, not flat land, combination of hardwoods, some planted pines, old pasture, water hole, open land, plenty of trails, fire brakes and camp site with electric. Will lease for deer and turkey or separately. Can do dove feilds as well. 229 886 8350


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 27, 2011)

Richmond County Club looking for members.

Just at the Richmond Burke line. "McBean" area
750 acres, well located and full of game.
Reduced to $685.yr

If interested call me @ 706 495-7161
for more details / info.


----------



## sman62 (Aug 2, 2011)

1360 acres in Upson County  with camp site and electricity if interested call 404-697-5011.


----------



## mikedurham (Aug 10, 2011)

200 acres  240 acres   Green / Taliaferro county   5 minutes fro I-20

14 yrs qdm

mature woods

creek/river

deer hog turkey


mike 

706-318-1770


----------



## gator19 (Aug 17, 2011)

*club*

322 acres in covington call for info. 770 500 4886


----------

